# Installshield Wizard ! ich kann keine Spiele mehr installieren!!



## XxdaywalkerxX (2. Oktober 2005)

Hi

Ich habe ein Problem mit meinem INstallshield Wizard!
Sobald ich ein Spiel installiere (Far cry oder Fable zB.) starte der Wizard ganz normal,dann installiert er das Spiel und wenn er fertig ist schreibt er: 

_Der Wizard wurde unterbrochen, bevor FarCry vollständig installiert werden konnte._

Was kann man da machen? ich hab das selbe Problem mit Fable auch!
Kann man den Installshield Wizard vielleicht irgendwo downloaden? oder liegt das an was anderem! bitte helft mir 



 

danke im Voraus


----------



## Solon25 (2. Oktober 2005)

Wäre mal gut zu wissen welche Version Du vom Windows Installer hast. Aktuell gibt es die Version 3.1, ganz normal über Windows Update zu bekommen


----------



## XxdaywalkerxX (2. Oktober 2005)

Solon25 am 02.10.2005 14:29 schrieb:
			
		

> Wäre mal gut zu wissen welche Version Du vom Windows Installer hast. Aktuell gibt es die Version 3.1, ganz normal über Windows Update zu bekommen




Wo seh ich denn meine aktuelle Version?


----------



## Solon25 (4. Oktober 2005)

XxdaywalkerxX am 02.10.2005 17:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Solon25 am 02.10.2005 14:29 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gar nicht mehr hergeschaut ^^ Geh doch einfach nach Windows Update, siehst ja ob er Dir 3.1 anbietet. Mit SP-1/2 solltest Du Version 2.0 haben.


----------



## maxx2003 (4. Oktober 2005)

XxdaywalkerxX am 02.10.2005 10:02 schrieb:
			
		

> _Der Wizard wurde unterbrochen, bevor FarCry vollständig installiert werden konnte._


Manchmal arbeite ich auch mit Installshieldprogrammen, d.h. eine Routine für ein Programm kreieren.
Wenn ein alter Eintrag in der Registry vorhanden ist, der zu diesem Spiel gehört, dann bricht der Installshield Zauber auch ab.  
Ist nicht bei jedem Spiel so, aber der Installshield Wizard sucht nach Einträgen, ob das Spiel installiert ist oder nicht.

Suche nach FarCry (ausführen-->regedit-->strg+F FarCry-->F3) in der Registry und lösche den Eintrag/Einträge weg, dann geht es wieder.


----------

